# ARHA World Show results!



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a little late, but I guess I just wanted to share/brag about how well my mare did at the ARHA world show at the beginning of July. We placed 8th in novice youth trail, 9th in NY horsemanship, and 4th in NY ranch riding! I had such a great time and I'm so proud of how well Ziva did! She was awesome in the new environment, showed her best, and it was a lot of fun getting to spend some quality bonding time with her without our other horses around. This is only our second ARHA show/bigger show together and I cannot wait until we go to more AQHA and ARHA shows this year. Also, shout out to my trainer who encouraged me and got me through the weekend. He is so patient and he explains things really well. I don't know where I'd be without him and his advice! I'm just so glad that I found my wonderful mare and that I got into ranch shows and reining. I feel like I've finally found my place in the horse world. :loveshower:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics please.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

WooHoo!! Congrats to you and your pony. 

BUT (and it's a big one) ... you cannot brag without pictures!!! :hug:

However, looking forward to future pix and future show reports!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unwritten law here that we get pics.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish I could put videos on here! My sister took videos of my horsemanship and ranch riding classes because the picture didn't look good in the indoor arenas. Here are a few though...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Great pix!! Thanks for posting them. 

You could put the videos on YouTube, private setting viewable only to those with a link. Would love to see them!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on a successful weekend !


----------

